# Bridge Rd Chestnut Pilsner clone



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/11/13)

I've already received advice based on my first lager attempt in terms of yeast here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75592-which-yeast-advice-for-chestnut-pilsner/

But now I am ready to give this clone a crack on my 1V BIAB AG system. For those who have tried the Bridge Rd. Chestnut Pilsner it is very light bodied with a "smoothness" from the un-roasted chestnuts and nice sharp bitterness from the galaxy hops, not quite as aromatic as S&W pacific ale but there is some aroma.

Based on some advice I received from the chestnut supplier, they are using 30kg chestnut meal per VAT/production run, which I have researched and found to be 240L batches.

Now here is where I am slightly stuck, scaling the grain amount to achieve the same ABV (5.0%) I am getting 4.7kg of pilsner malt for a 24L batch. But assuming the chestnuts are providing only starches and no fermentables, scaling down from 240L that means I need to use 3.0kg of chestnut meal in the batch which seems like quite a lot and it is expensive, so i don't want to go using way more than actually required and ending up with un-enjoyable expensive beer!

I was at the brewery and asked the bar staff for the recipe, they declined but said the tip they could give me is that it is "20% chestnuts in the mash". I'm torn between the advice from the chestnut suppliers who have said they use "20% chestnuts for their starch requirements which is 30kg per VAT/production run".

Just wondering if anyone has used similar nuts in beer and has a tried the beer and can give some guidance on which of the below would be the best starting point:

4.7kg pilsner & 3.0kg chestnut meal (being a total 7.7kg mash)
"20% chestnuts" and therefore mash with 3.7 kg pilsner malt and 1.0 kg chestnut meal
Just use 4.7kg pilsner malt and add 1.0kg chestnut meal on top

My second dilemma is that I've never used galaxy hops and cannot find the IBU of the original beer, I'd rank it slightly higher than S&W Pacific Ale so perhaps 30 IBU would be a good original target, thoughts?

My first crack in Brewmate at this is below:

Chestnut Pilsner
German Pilsner (Pils)
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.700
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 29.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
4.700 kg Pilsner (100%)
Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
10.0 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 7°C with Saflager W-34/70


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/13)

That's some good research Deej, thanks for sharing. 

I don't have anything to add regarding your queries, but I would be inclined to try a protein rest. This is pure guess though. Just thinking about nuts and their starches makes me think it would be a good idea. I'll do some research and get back.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/11/13)

Awesome thanks mate, would appreciate that (and I'll have a Google also)! Hoping to lock in the recipe for a brew day Saturday-week so got plenty of time to take in suggestions/comments


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/11/13)

reading here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75495-protein-rest/ it seems that perhaps the final rest at 72C for 15 mins after a regular mash (maybe 75min at 65C for this recipe?) will help break down the "remaining proteins" which would come from the chestnuts, as with such a simple grist of modern pilsner malt that should have all been taken care of during the mash. Does that sound about right or am I confusing myself more?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/11/13)

also Bribie's post #23 in here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/31505-protein-rest-what-is-it-and-is-it-handy/page-2



> I asked Herr Weyermann (in Question Time after his Wellington "Cryer Malts" presentation) about malts such as their Pilseners and Bohemians and whether they needed any special treatment and the info was that they are very well modified and you can just go ahead and use them in isothermal mashes etc, also with adjuncts up to around 30%. He said that whilst they love home brewers and go out of their way to support them, at the end of the day their malts overwhelmingly go to commercial Euro breweries - that's what got me interested in the Hochkurz Mash - works fine for them without a protein rest.


Not sure if chestnut meal can be treated as a standard "adjunct" with the oils it brings? If it can be then perhaps this is as simple as just starting with 20% by weight chestnut meal, single step infusion mash with a mash out?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/11/13)

Seeing as though there is no evidence of previous attempts at cloning this I'll stick with the experimental path, will do the following mash:


"20% chestnuts" ie. 3.7 kg pilsner malt and 1.0 kg chestnut meal. Infusion at 66C for 75 minutes then stepped to 72C for 15 minutes. If the pre-boil gravity is not at least 1.040 I can just put it down to learning and add some LDME to compensate, anyone see any obvious issues with this approach?


----------



## Mardoo (6/11/13)

Well that sounds good. Everything I'm finding indicates amylase enzymes break down chestnut starches into fermentables, although its all anecdotal so take it as such. But normal brewing rests should be fine.

Also chestnuts are very low in oil compared to other nuts so that shouldn't be a huge issue. You could always rinse the meal with boiling water before mashing, but if I were doing itI'd give it a go without the rinse. If you're worried about the head maybe throw in some Carapils. 

There's a fair bit out there about gluten-free brewing with chestnuts so if you haven't done yet, have a look there.

Just make sure you use a malt that has enough spare enzymes to handle the chestnut as well as itself.


----------



## Mardoo (6/11/13)

OK, just found a few results from studies, so yes, alpha-amylase definitely converts chestnut starches, so fire away!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15137834


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/11/13)

That's great thanks heaps for researching! Will add 5% carapils for head retention also, thanks for the tip! I've searched gluten free and found here http://www.chestnuttrails.com/pages/chestnut-beer that I should expect about 1.020 potential extract from the chestnut meal. Have plugged this into Brewmate and think I need to drop my grain amounts to stay within style. How does the below look?

Chestnut Pilsner
German Pilsner (Pils)
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.055
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 2.7 (EBC): 5.3
Bitterness (IBU): 29.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
3.800 kg Pilsner (75.17%)
1.000 kg Chestnut meal (fresh not roasted) (19.78%)
0.255 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.04%)
Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
10.0 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 7°C with Saflager W-34/70
Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Will definitely report back results of brew day and subsequent tasting notes and photos once brewed. Think you've helped me get a good starting point anyway and working off physical testing is always more fun hey.


----------



## Charst (6/11/13)

Bit confused by your Nut numbers.


if your saying they are using 30kg for 240 Litres. So to make it easy lets pretend your making 20Litres.

240L / 20L = 12 home brew batches

divide 30kg / 12 (enough for one batch) = .25 kg

250g per 20Litre batch.

A vastly different number and obviously doesn't meet up with they 20% they quoted. So maybe the 240L figure is wrong.

the other query is if the 20% figure is by weight or by extract.


----------



## Black n Tan (6/11/13)

Charst said:


> Bit confused by your Nut numbers.
> 
> divide 30kg / 12 (enough for one batch) = .25 kg


30kg/12=2.5 (not 0.25)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/11/13)

...and hence 30kg / 10 (for 24L batches) = 3kg

I am not confident they do 240L batches anyway though I just read it in an old article about their brewery upgrade that stated they have 24 hectolitre fermenters. No idea either about whether it was meant to be by weight or extract, the bar staff guy was intentionally being ambiguous. I was hoping that someone on here might have some better information as to their batch size, or even better more data on the usage of chestnuts in the pilsner.

In any case for my purposes I think there's enough info so far on this topic to allow me to have a reasonable stab at creating a clone. At the very least I hope it's just a nice drinkable lager (also my first lager to boot!).


----------



## Mardoo (6/11/13)

You're welcome, but caveat emptor - my tag line is "Noob What Craps On a Bit" because that's what I am. I can give you an opinion, or rather a "this is what else I'd do", but I'm absolutely no expert, just an enthusiastic experimentalist. I do my research but that is just knowledge. Try to get more input from more experienced brewers. 

So, "this is what else I'd do":

Put in a 15 minute rest at 72. Also helps head retention. Might not even need the Carapils. 

Do a mashout.

Drop your predicted efficiency, particularly because you're working with a significant percentage of a new ingredient. You can always dilute OG down. No shame in setting it at 65% like all the recipes in BYO!

I'd go with a subtler hop, a noble or something, but then the fruitiness of Galaxy might work well with the fruitiness of the chestnuts. 

BUT, that's all me. It's your beer. 

If you don't get many responses. PM a couple experienced brewers for opinions. Funnily enough I was going to suggest Charst who has now responded, among others. His point about weight vs extract is well-taken, but something you'll likely have to work out yourself. I myself would give it a go at 20% by weight since extract figures will likely be hard to work out since most available info on chestnuts isn't very specific. And I looooove chestnuts and my only issue with the BRCP is I want to taste chestnut more in it. 

Good luck! I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## TSMill (6/11/13)

His maths is bad...but end result closer to the mark than your calc. A hectolitre is 100 litres, so their batch size is 2,400L and the equivalent amount for your scale down is 300g.

Pretty sure the chestnuts are supposed to aid head retention, look up Pietra which is a Corsican beer using chestnuts in the mash.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/11/13)

Wowee, I won't admit I'm an engineer then regarding the maths errors... hah oops!

Also I swear the last time I checked it was not so obvious, but on here http://bridgeroadbrewers.com.au/brewery they state 2,500L batches..... so 288g is the number for a 24L batch. Thanks Mardoo, good suggestion on the efficiency I had not thought about the unknown results from chestnut meal. I'll adjust to 75% as I did get in practice 85% on my last brew. I've rounded up the chestnuts to 450g for good measure and then adjusted the grain amounts to achieve 5% ABV for 24L.

Chestnut Pilsner
German Pilsner (Pils)
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.530
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.2
Bitterness (IBU): 29.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
4.800 kg Pilsner (86.49%)
0.450 kg Chestnut meal (fresh not roasted) (8.11%)
0.280 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.41%)
Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
10.0 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 7°C with Saflager W-34/70


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/11/13)

also to note on the above, I'm less inclined to go off the "20%" figure from the unhelpful bar staff as opposed to the people who sell them the chestnuts stating 30kg per VAT (2,500L), hence why by weight it's only 8% now. This doesn't correlate to 20% of the extract either as if Chestnut meal is 1.020 then surely that would mean more chestnut needs to be added to provide 20% of the extract as opposed to 20% by weight?


----------



## Mardoo (6/11/13)

Further evidence...it's not $15 a bottle


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/11/13)

Just about to chuck my Irish Moss in, been a successful brew day, pre-boil gravity was 1.040 on refractometer (let pipette cool to 24C) and 1.042 on hydrometer (corrected).

Smells have been magic, am sipping a chestnut pilsner right now in the hope it will somehow make this brew similar :lol:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/11/13)

so OG ended up as 1.049 on refractomer (sample cooled to 24C) and 1.046 (temp corrected) on hydrometer. Seems a fair whack off each other and I know there's plenty of info on this mostly resulting in selecting one form of measurement and sticking with that permanently. I'm probably more inclined to believe the refractometer. Will re-measure the OG the day I go to pitch to confirm.

Will post back once it's been kegged and tasted (probably not until just before Xmas given lagering etc).

Happy days! :super:


----------



## Mardoo (20/11/13)

How's the ferment going? Or did you no-chill it?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/11/13)

Just pitched at 11pm last night two packs of 34/70 rehydrated h34r: on stirplate as per instructions around 20C, set fermentation fridge to 12C. Lovely thin dense krausen this morning so she's off and running.

I did No-Chill (cube hopped by 0min), but my 60min addition i put in at 60min (although the weight amount were done with no chill ticked) so Im hoping this turns out ok still. The wort tasted very nice, pretty bitter though as expected with galaxy, hoping it all mellows out into a nice crisp lager!

I did have a slight scare on the no chill side of things which i posted about here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76629-cube-didnt-shrink-potential-expanded-cube/ but now that I smelt the wort out of the cube it is all OK.

I also tipped the rehydrated yeast cream into the FV including the stir bar so had to fish that out with my second stir bar without touching inside the FV haha! Good times.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/11/13)

Hmm, so I noticed yesterday the (thin) krausen had subsided and was worried it could be a stuck ferment being only 5 days since I pitched. Upon measuring tonight (corrected refractometer) I'm getting 1.010. Currently doing a diacetyl "test" to see if it needs the rest, if not I guess it will need a little while longer to maybe come down a couple more gravity points and then it's lagering time!

Has anyone had W34/70 finish so quick at 12C? If not seems that perhaps the chestnut meal supplier was right, it does form a catalyst for super healthy/efficient fermentation?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/11/13)

Think I need to stop posting at night time as the threads gets lost in the current topics list.

Anyway the outcome of my Diacetyl test was that I could not detect any distinct "buttery" smell or flavour, but the heated sample definitely smelt less "clean" than the reference sample at room temperature, so I attributed this to my lack of experience and decided to bump the temperature up by 2C on the controller (it was at 13.5C so almost at 14C this morning) and do a 2-3 day D rest. I did read advice from labels that lagers should be taken up to 18C for a D-rest, anyone got comment on that as I've got plenty of time up my sleeve as my kegs are full and I'll have enough beer for the next 4 weeks. Should I just bring it up to 18C for a few days before crashing to 12C, then 1C/day to as low as I can go (hoping my little fridge can get to 1C or lower)?


I'm still quite surprised the yeast was such a hard worker, being my first lager and only a re-hydrated dry yeast I anticipated a minimum 1 week primary fermentation. I hope that because my STC probe is just taped and insulated on the side of my FV that the internal temp of the wort was not a few degrees higher than 12C, although I am reasonably confident this is not the case as I used my IR thermo gun to check and it was always within 0.5C of the STC reading (shooting it through the glad wrap into the centre of the wort. Just another reason to use glad wrap h34r: h34r: h34r: .


ANYWAY, so *taste test*, actually quite a clean beer, light on the malts (typical of a lager), nice hit of galaxy, can see this being an amazing first crack at cloning this beer. Definitely did not pick up on the nuttiness though, but thinking that subtly may emerge after a good lagering period and with chilling and carbonation. :beerbang:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/11/13)

Decided to raise the temp again to 18C and will hold there for 3 days, then crash chill to 12C, then 1C/day to as low as my little fermentation fridge will go and then hold that for 3 days before kegging and lagering.

As I have a kegerator not a keezer, I can only really get my kegs as low as 3C. Will this be sufficient lagering temp? Or am I better to plan towards the future if I want to continue lagers and invest in a keezer?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/12/13)

Kegged and bottled the remains last night, OG was 1.049 and FG 1.012 (perhaps the chestnut meal prevented it getting any lower?). But tasting the flat hydro sample which had warmed to room temp by the time I tasted it and it tastes great, probably a bit light on with the galaxy bitterness and aroma but I'll wait until it has lagered in the keg for a further month or so before giving final tasting notes! Why so long you ask? I've got a keg and a half to get through anyway so unless I arrange a portable keg setup between now and Xmas day the kegs won't be drunk for Xmas :-(

Bridge Rd. state they condition (read: lager?) their chestnut pilsner for a minimum of 3 months, I might commission the 8 bottles from the batch to that task as the keg can no way sit in my kegerator that long :beer:

Also harvested the W34/70 slurry, it doesn't seem to separate quite like US05 does, so I might even shake it up, tip out half of the jar and then top up with some more sterile water so water down the slurry and attempt to get better separation for washing. If not I'll just keep some slurry as is.

Overall a successful Wednesday night I'd say (apart from the FV sitting in the bath tub full of PBW) =D


----------



## SimoB (19/12/13)

Nice one mate, look forward to taste notes in a month. Do you carbonate to lager? Never done a lager

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/12/13)

Hmm interesting point. I've actually lagered it (at 3-4C as that's the lowest my poor ferm fridge's little compressor can take it) for 2 weeks already, so technically I think to strictly lager it I should have racked it off the yeast cake into secondary and held it there.

Since I've bottled (primed with sugar) and kegged it I was treating that as the racking to secondary part, so the keg will be right in terms of getting a proper lagering process. The bottles however I've just clicked may not have enough yeast in suspension to even carbonate the bottles? It was the brightest beer I've ever seen out of the FV.

It's only 8 bottles (although some of them are for Grainer as part of his Lotto win!) so I guess I'll check on for carbonation in a few weeks time and if no carbonation I'll make up a yeast solution to inject in and recap the bottles. Will report back.


----------



## TimT (19/12/13)

So I made some almond beer this year - brown ale recipe, with some roasted ground almonds thrown into the mash. Can't remember the exact recipe I used but all the advice on the net said almonds contained lots of oils that may interfere with the head, so they advised to roast the almonds for an hour or so before grinding and adding to the mash. Would imagine a similar approach might be recommended for chestnuts.

I can't say the results of my beer were spectacular (though good enough, seemed a reasonable brown ale). To get more almondy quality perhaps I could have added higher quantities of the nuts. 

Alternatively, perhaps you could do what's sometimes suggested for recipes involving fruit and nuts (including beer recipes) - soak the chestnuts in a spirit, like vodka or brandy for a day or so before adding to the mash. They'll plump up - I assume the spirit will kill any natural yeasts living on the nuts and give it a taste of the spirit you soaked it in - and when you grind them/add them to the mash their sugars and starches will leach out easily into the mash. In fact I might try that next time myself. 

In the meantime looks like you've worked it out nicely for yourself. Chestnut beer: I like the sound of it!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/12/13)

Interesting, will put it on the to do list to try once I get a recipe I'm happy with as being close to the original (although SWMBO said she liked the hydro sample, which is a first!!). The chestnut supplier said that Bridge Rd definitely just throw the raw (defrosted from frozen) meal into the mash which is the process I followed, but I'd be interested in seeing what impacts soaking in spirit would do. Will even give roasting them a crack in a heavier ale at some stage as I have more chestnut meal in my freezer now than hops :blink:


----------



## Mardoo (10/2/14)

So how'd this come out in the end? Verdict on 1.0?


----------



## Grainer (10/2/14)

I have one of these in my cupboard from the lotto...looking forward to it..Thanks heaps


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/2/14)

It's quite a nice beer, has gotten better with age/lagering in the keg and bottles. Slightly under carbed in the bottle for the style, blame only giving it 4 weeks in the bottle at room temp to carb, it clearly wanted longer but the kegged version obviously is exempt from that issue.

I will dry hop with galaxy next time as it's lacking aroma, but think the malt is just about right when compared to the original, colour is identical, I've got one bottle of the original left so might harvest the yeast out of that for the next brew and see how it pans out. Will definitely keep this as one of my house styles!

You're very welcome Grainer, looking forward to a ruthless and honest review :beer:


----------



## Mardoo (10/2/14)

Thanks for going the distance on keeping us updated on this brew! Very interesting.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/14)

It's taken a while for me to get a good pic (read: remember to take a pic when enjoying one of these!), but here it is. After 2 months in the keg it's tasting very crisp, refreshing, still could do with more Galaxy and definitely would be magic with some aroma!

Disclaimer: the head dies away pretty quickly, I'm attributing that to Mardoo's original concerns about the chestnut oils carrying through the beer. Doesn't bother me though :beer:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/3/14)

Alright, attempt #2. In order to get some more galaxy hops happening and to test the effect of unroasted chestnuts I've changed the hop schedule completely and upped the chestnuts from ~8% to 10%. This is for the case swap in July so putting my neck out to have this tested by peers properly 

Also going to use the last original bridge rd. chestnut pilsner in the fridge to try and harvest the yeast from the bottle and use on the brew.


Chestnut Pilsner
German Pilsner (Pils)
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.5
Total Grain (kg): 5.800
Total Hops (g): 120.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.2 (EBC): 6.3
Bitterness (IBU): 39.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (86.21%)
0.550 kg Chestnut meal (fresh not roasted) (9.48%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.31%)
Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
50.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2 g/L)
50.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
1.3 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 12°C with Saflager W-34/70 actual bridge road brewers chesnut pilsner yeast harvested from bottle.
Notes
----------------
20MIN addition actually added at flamout
0MIN addition actually cube hopped


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/5/14)

This is tasting nice out of the FV, decided to use the White Labs Pilsner yeast. Having one problem though, after 3 weeks in the FV the gravity has been at 1.015/1.016 and seems to be staying there solidly. Even after having the last 4 days out at ambient (16C or so) to try and get the last few points knocked off.

This may be a result of the slight increase in chestnut meal in the batch resulting in more unfermentables, is it safe to bottle at 1.016?


----------



## Forever Wort (6/6/14)

I tried a Bridge Rd. Chestnut Pils for the first time last night and was blown away. I will definitely be trying chestnut in a beer going forward and this thread has proven informative, cheers.

:beer:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/6/14)

No worries, if you were coming to the Vic case swap you'd get a bottle! Always chance to jump on the reserves list?

I ended up bottling this at 1.016 and storing safely in my garage, probably should have used PET bottles but oh well. I'm relatively confident that it was chestnut non-fermentables resulting in higher gravity. Will hurt locker myself up in another couple of weeks and check the cupboard hehe


----------



## Mardoo (6/6/14)

That spoof is just aching to be made.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> That spoof is just aching to be made.


?? :blink: :blink:


----------



## Mardoo (6/6/14)

Hurt Locker with bottle bombs.


----------

